# Advise on graphic art and type of printing



## Rainbow92 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi guys, just a bit of intro. Im interested to kickstart my own production in more niche market.

I'd appreciate if you guys could see the image in the links and tell me the type of printing in that, I understand it's plastisol transfer but I need more information, such as:

1) type of ink to get the best of result
2) cost of ink
3) cost equipment
4) best tshirt recommended? (my head says gildan)
5) MOQ you guys always do, is one piece possible? If yes, does it affect the price heavily?
6) and lastly, method to produce such tshirt.

Correct me if im wrong. Since the printing used is plastisol transfer, thus you cant feel the printing surface on the tshirt as the ink blends in. This is the type of result that I want.

I search everywhere for answer but it seems the closest of what I want to do is from Jakprint, but they are using much more sophisticated machine. This is the video: www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_8TgyVZvt8&h=1AQFUZMwf&s=1










http://i1162.photobucket.com/albums/q530/faisalion/a89696208fd5903d8d04c41a4d92c8c6.jpg

Sorry for the questions, I wish I could just ask only one question. Help me guys! God bless


----------



## GraphicsFactory (Jul 17, 2007)

Your really asking to different questions. First, how was this made? And, how do I (you) produce something like it? Let's skip the first, because it may not be relevant to you. How you produce something like this, would depend how you are planning to sell the shirt. If you are selling one at a time, in a retail setting, consider a DTG (direct to garment printer.) Full color, soft hand, one at a time. Transfers could work too. However, due to the size of the print, you would need over sized equipment. And, you don't just print one transfer at a time, you need to print many transfers and store them. Then, you apply one at a time during the sale of the shirt. (I'm assuming plastisol transfers. There are other transfers available, but you may be limited by size.) But, if you are planning to mass market, then screen printing is the method of choice. It would be the lowest cost of a mass produced product. By the way, plastisol ink does not give the softest hand. Water base inks provide the softest hand and brilliant prints.


----------

